# Cuddles from Heather



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Whenever I do my nightly checks I always sit on the floor with the buns for good night cuddles, normally that consists of me sitting on the floor the buns will check I have no treats then they go back to nomming hay whilst I look like a muppet sat on the floor 
Heather on the other hand actually gives me cuddles :cupid: She will hop over and flop next to me expecting nose rubs which in turn sends her to sleep :inlove: (I have really bonded with this bunny )
Here are a couple pics I got this evening 


































And this is how she ends up lol


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

what a beautiful grey bunny. x


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

:001_wub: Night night big grey hopper 

Em
xx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Beautiful colour! Lovely bunny x


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

AWW bless, she's such a sweetheart.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Shes huge! :001_wub:

Thanks for my lovely prezzie


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> Shes huge! :001_wub:
> 
> Thanks for my lovely prezzie


haha she is a big girl bless her, last weighed at 3.6k :scared::scared:

Keep your mites off young lady, she is all mine


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i want a heather cuddle, you got a squishy cuddle


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow what a big beautiful sweetheart!!! That is a really nice bond you have there


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i want a heather cuddle, you got a squishy cuddle


Well you know where I am 



niki87 said:


> Wow what a big beautiful sweetheart!!! That is a really nice bond you have there


Thank you, I can't believe she has only been here a couple of weeks


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Well you know where I am
> 
> Thank you, I can't believe she has only been here a couple of weeks


Really??!!!! :scared: Wow go you!! None of mine have ever been like that!! Cream is the one I bully....sorry pet most.... cos I can pick him up lol!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Really??!!!! :scared: Wow go you!! None of mine have ever been like that!! Cream is the one I bully....sorry pet most.... cos I can pick him up lol!!!


Yep I picked her up on the 28th of Jan, we just seem to have clicked  I hope she stays this cuddly after her neuter


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Yep I picked her up on the 28th of Jan, we just seem to have clicked  I hope she stays this cuddly after her neuter


:thumbup: awwwwww that is so nice!!! I hope she does too. When is that taking place? xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

niki87 said:


> :thumbup: awwwwww that is so nice!!! I hope she does too. When is that taking place? xx


As soon as possible  next couple of weeks I should imagine, just need to pay off the vet bill from the kitty. Both her and Ella will be getting done together, and then once hormones have died down the big bond will happen :thumbup:


----------



## BunnyGal (Jan 17, 2011)

What a beautiful bunny  My Puddin loves nose and head rubs too!  May I ask what breed she is? She's gorgeous x


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

BunnyGal said:


> What a beautiful bunny  My Puddin loves nose and head rubs too!  May I ask what breed she is? She's gorgeous x


She is a German Lop


----------



## BunnyGal (Jan 17, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> She is a German Lop


Such a beautiful breed!  x The German and French Lop's are my favourite  x


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

BunnyGal said:


> Such a beautiful breed!  x The German and French Lop's are my favourite  x


I have to agree, I have 5 Germans now and I would always recommend them for there personalities


----------



## BunnyGal (Jan 17, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I have to agree, I have 5 Germans now and I would always recommend them for there personalities


You are very lucky to have 5! I bet they are all gorgeous! x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

can i borrow her?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> can i borrow her?


You're welcome up for a snuggle, but I'm afraid my girl is going nowhere or I might cry


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

She is stunning boy boy, she's massive - but a lovely massive lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

awww bless her, she looks a right sweetie 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ah bless her! What a sweetie!


----------



## scorpio39 (Feb 7, 2011)

Awwww how cute xx


----------

